

Taking the Cyberattack Threat Seriously  - forgotAgain
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444330904577535492693044650.html?KEYWORDS=Obama+cybersecurity

======
forgotAgain
I wouldn't argue that protecting our infrastructure from attack is not needed.
I would say however that the constant over-reaching by the government in the
name of national security is seen here to have a cost. In a scenario where
security is really needed, no one trusts the government.

